# Sheepshead, Four Ways



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

For the kids, good'ol fried fish and fries.







For the adults, iron skillet fried Lemon Pepper and Bronzed Cajun, with fries and salad.



Lemon Pepper











Cajun











Special request, whole grilled, salted and basted with lots of butter.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. something about cooking fish whole makes it taste better. just a little harder to eat.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Got a good method to scale em?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Riverfan said:


> Got a good method to scale em?


 I sure do, my 11yr'ol with a butter knife. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> looks good. something about cooking fish whole makes it taste better. just a little harder to eat.


 Tastier, juicier and loads more meat to eat.
Head, cheeks, collar and all that crispy skin... :yes:

Not so hard to eat, if ya know where the bones are.


----------

